# Mattress and bedding!



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I work for Sleepcountry as a corporate trainer and sales person
I would be more than happy to do friends and family pricing for you my 
Email is [email protected]

I am also a freelance artist I do window murals for the holidays 

Sherry


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You might be my new friend as we have 2 youngs kids needing new bedding!  Will definitely when the time comes.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Feel free to contact my cell or email
Me what you are looking for or make an appointment before you come see me.Because any order I do with you is very low margin you would have to come see me first,if another sales person is involved Or if you go to anther store I have to charge more to pay them.I am located at the Bridgeport road store and work crazy hours


----------

